# opinion on reconditioned tools?



## ToolCrib (Jan 2, 2007)

What is your opinion on reconditioned power tools?

Are there any power tools that you would NEVER buy reconditioned?

If so, why?

Warning: I'll be covering this thread in our blog AND putting mention of it in the ToolCrib email newsletter. Also I'm asking at more than one forum to get a wider consensus.


----------



## Dollarbill (Jan 26, 2007)

My only experience! About 100 years ago I bought a DeWalt orbital hand sander at a woodworking show in New Orleans that had been reconditioned. It was garenteed as new and I saved some bucks.

About a year and a half ago, a round thingy started coming out the side of it and I can't put it back, but it still works fine.

Very pleased.

Bill


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

Most of my power tools are reconditioned.

Porter Cable - 2 Routers, 1/3 Sheet sander, Bosch Jig Saw, 3 Routers, Orbital Sander, Milwaukee worm drive circular saw and cordless drill. These are outstanding tools, all purchased reconditioned.

Hitachi Hammer drill and much more.

Dewalt, Royobi both cordless drills failed within 30 days of purchase. I won't buy these brand names anymore. Got refund from where items were purchased. Both manufactures were contacted, poor experience with customer service.

If a tool comes with a full warranty, I'd consider it!


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

Personally I purchase reconditioned tools. Quite a bit. Sometimes I am the one reconditioning them. I love fixing up old tools myself to then use on some woodworking project. I have a 1950 6-1/4 Sears/Craftsman planer in my workshop. I had to take the rust off and take it apart and fix on the way back together. Just finished with a 25 year old Jet 1236 lathe and added it to the garage/shop. I have three Bostitch air nailers-all reconditioned. I have recondtioned and purchased several reconditioned hand tools.

Lacking paint or a tool with a scratch, does not bother me. It will have one when I get done with it the first time I use it anyway.

Like Nicky If it comes with a warranty, I'll consider it. Most do have a warranty with them.


----------



## ErikinColorado (Mar 20, 2007)

I recently bought a Dewalt planer that has never been used, but it was sold as reconditioned and near $200 off retail simply because of a few minor dents and scrapes in the top. Full factory warranty.


----------



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

I've never had an issue with buying recondiditioned products. That applies to tools and other things. I agree with Panama in that if it has a warranty, give it a shot. I particuarly like it if the manufacturer states what the original issue was. Sometimes its cosmetic, sometimes its mechanical. Big difference. To answer the question though, I would be VERY nervous purchasing a more expensive stationary tool that has been reconditioned. Those purchases are few and far between as a hobbyist. Warranty or not, I'd rather not deal with the shipping issues for the big guys in the shop!


----------



## Lip (Apr 25, 2007)

I've never run into a single problem with reconditioned power tools … but, I know a buddy who has had several problems. The difference between the two of us … I'm always looking for value and he always looking for his next "great deal". While there are power tools I wouldn't buy reconditioned … my list isn't limited to a specific tool as much as it is certain makes or models … and to be honest, most of the tools on that list I wouldn't buy new. As my grandpa used to say "the wrong tool at the right price is still the wrong tool!"


----------



## WaywardHoosier (May 9, 2007)

I am also looking at reconditioned tools. I want to upgrade to a Milwaukee router and a reconditioned router saves me a lot of money. The reviews and comments are favorable, so I am going to make the purchase.

I'm still going to the "next level", so I need these purchases to work out. I'm trying to build a solid power tool base of reliable tools.


----------



## Matt (Apr 23, 2006)

I've had a little experience with buying reconditioned tools. My portable thickness planer was a great deal from Rigid, even with being reconditioned I still got the lifetime warrenty on it. Also I've had a few other smaller power tools like sanders and the like that fall in the reconditioned category. Some have been lemons and others have been gems. I say buyer beware…know what you're getting into and when possible do as much homework on the tool before you make your decision.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

I bought a Black & Decker Pro reconditioned circular saw in 1988 to do odd jobs around my new house. I guess 18 years of regular heavy duty use is not bad, I lost count of the blades I have used in this saw.

It gave up the ghost last week, so I replaced with a Festool 75EBQ = Nice tool - and totally self indulgent.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

I have avoided reconditioned tools myself, but that is just a personal preference. If a tool was returned to the Manufacturer, it most likely had a problem. Sometimes, these problems may get fixed, but keep occurring when the product is used again. While I believe they can be fixed and provide good service, many do not seem to.

So, I spend the extra money and buy new. Plus, you get the new warranty and usually a return policy with the retailer. Just a little extra piece of mind.

I would also differentiate between used and reconditioned. I can see buying some used equipment at times. While it could have problems that the owner overlooks or works around, you would have an idea what it would be. Of course, that means buying in person, not over the internet.


----------



## Geedubs (Jul 23, 2009)

My experience with reconditioned tools has been very positive. I have purchased a number of them but ALL of them included a warranty (usually one year). The savings have been significant and the only downside is that there is occasionally (although not always) some type of blemish present if you look closely. There are times when the warranty has been less than that on the newer tools but I normally consider one year to be a fair opportunity for a tool to succeed or fail. Reconditioned vs new: I guess it is emotionally a little like marrying the twin that is not quite a pretty but she can still do all the necessary things.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I have never purchased a Recon tool but I own and have purchased plenty of used tools. I bet Recon tools are in better shape then some of the used tools I have purchased.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

The ones I've bought seem fine to me. Availability is intermittent, though, because the resellers get them in lots (according to the guy at Tool King).


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

For me, a reconditioned tool is as good as new. The challenge is finding them.


----------



## Pete_Jud (Feb 15, 2008)

I bought a PC 890 a couple of years ago, that was "reconditioned" It looked brand new, and like it had never been pluged in, saved about a hundred bucks on it.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I have a Porter Cable plunge router and a belt sander that I bought reconditioned and they have worked fine over the past 6 or 8 years that I have owned them.


----------



## 1978 (Jul 8, 2008)

Anything that cuts, for safety issues, I prefer new. All other power tools, as long as I can find a manual for it, I will buy reconditioned or even used.


----------



## barryvabeach (Jan 25, 2010)

I have bought a number of reconditioned corded power tools without any problems, but I generally will not buy reconditioned cordless - since there is no way to tell if the batteries have been abused. Also, you have to look carefully, often the reconditioned cordless tools come with one battery, not two, even though the new tool comes with two


----------



## Lawless77 (Sep 7, 2010)

Well I've bought only a few recon tools but so far so good. It saves a bunch of money and they last almost as long. Maybe I wouldn't get a generator or something life saving. Good bang for the buck I say. I got a Black N Decker drill at reconditionedtools.com that came with a new 10-pc drill set for a pretty good price.


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

I bought a Makita hammer drill 25 years ago, use it quite a lot for Tapcons. I've finally burned up the brushes. I'm going to check and see if Makita still carries the brush set. Really like that drill.


----------



## mvflaim (Dec 8, 2009)

Some recon tools are better than new because they have actually touched someones hands instead of being thrown into a box straight off the assembly line. I worked for a pneumatic tool company for nine years. When the product mangers found out about bugs in the new tools, they pulled them back to the home office, fixed them by hand and sold them as recons.


----------



## JasonWagner (Sep 10, 2009)

I got a "factory reconditioned" Dewalt air compressor. It was about half price but had about half of the screws holding it together that it should. It lasted 5 minutes into the break-in period when it died. About 3 weeks later I got it back from repair under warranty. A year later it started leaking and when I took it apart myself it was obvious that it had been tinkered with several times. Random different types of screws and the culprit was a check valve that looked like it had been under water for years. I used the compressor about 5 times and always drained the tank so I know it wasn't from me. I would still buy other reconditioned tools as long as there was some sort of warranty. One problem is that sometimes the recon isn't significantly cheaper than new on good websites like Amazon.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I bought a recon Ridgid drill press at a WW show in Columbus Ohio 3 years ago. Saved a hundred off the top. Have been using it almost everyday and never had a problem.


----------

